# ERROR 520 Web server is returning an unknown error



## classic33 (8 Jun 2016)

Just had the following

EROR 520

RAY ID: 2af7f298fa623614 * 2016-06-7 23:40:12 UTC

Web server is returning an unknown error

You
Browser Working 

London
CloudFlare Working

www.cyclechat.net
HOST
Error

What happened?
There is an unknown connection error between CloudFlare and the origin web server. As a result, the web page can not be displayed.

What can I do?
If you are a visitor of this website:
Please try again in a few minutes

If you are the owner of this website:
There is an issue between CloudFlare's cache and your origin web server.
CloudFlare monitors for these errors and automatically investigates the cause. To help support the investigation, you can pull the corresponding error log from your web server and submit it to our support team. Please include the Ray ID (which is at the bottom of this error page). Additional troubleshooting resources.



CloudFlare Ray ID: 2af7f298fa623614
Your IP: 
Performance & security by CloudFlare


----------



## summerdays (8 Jun 2016)

Sorry that's well and truly beyond my knowledge. Has it just happened the once?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2016)

So far, error message as given. First time I've had it, so full message given.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2016)

All of the sites now run through _Cloudflare_ to speed up delivery, give overseas visitors a better experience, and add another layer of protection.

You may very occasionally see a 5xx error. This is normal and basically means that the CC server cannot fulfil the request. These little blips happen on occasion and whilst previously you would not have known about it, because the request would fail silently and you would just repeat the action, there is now a message from Cloudflare to explain it cannot get the resource. In most cases simply repeating the action or going back and trying again will resolve it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2016)

Shaun said:


> All of the sites now run through _Cloudflare_ to speed up delivery, give overseas visitors a better experience, and add another layer of protection.
> 
> You may very occasionally see a 5xx error. This is normal and basically means that the CC server cannot fulfil the request. These little blips happen on occasion and whilst previously you would not have known about it, because the request would fail silently and you would just repeat the action, there is now a message from Cloudflare to explain it cannot get the resource. In most cases simply repeating the action or going back and trying again will resolve it.
> 
> ...


Out/down half an hour.
Repeating or trying to go back had the same message.

Thanks for saying what it was though. Aware of recent site changes, so message given in full with that in mind. That and it was the first time I'd had that message.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> Out/down half an hour.
> Repeating or trying to go back had the same message.
> 
> Thanks for saying what it was though. Aware of recent site changes, so message given in full with that in mind. That and it was the first time I'd had that message.



Happened again this morning, site unavailable for about twenty minutes.

GC


----------



## Venod (29 Jun 2016)

Took me about 15 minutes to get into CycleChat this morning, I got the text of the OP.


----------



## Jody (29 Jun 2016)

Same here


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jun 2016)

Site totally unavailable this morning for a lengthy period


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jun 2016)

Are the servers in the EU?


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2016)

The server itself is okay as there are lots of entries for the time it was "offline" to you guys, but the site traffic logs show a hole between 04:58 and 08:11 hrs this morning. This suggests a networking issue at the datacentre so I've put in a support ticket to clarify with them if that was the case. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## GetAGrip (29 Jun 2016)

Thank goodness your back! Just for a while there, I thought you'd deserted a sinking ship and emigrated


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2016)

GetAGrip said:


> Thank goodness your back! Just for a while there, I thought you'd deserted a sinking ship and emigrated



 No ... just been busy helping someone out with some web stuff the past few days.

As to the outage this morning, the datacentre have confirmed there was a networking issue, which is now resolved and there shouldn't be any further problems. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2016)

Would making a note of the RAY ID (first two lines) and the time help, if it happens again?


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> Would making a note of the RAY ID (first two lines) and the time help, if it happens again?



No, not really, the error just indicates the CC server isn't responding, so just pop a post in the support forum once it comes back and I can investigate. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2016)

Had this tonight, went off about a quarter to ten and back on about quarter past ten


----------



## swansonj (30 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> Had this tonight, went off about a quarter to ten and back on about quarter past ten


Ditto (would have said not quite so long but I wasn't measuring).


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> Ditto (would have said not quite so long but I wasn't measuring).



I went off and did something else so perhaps the time might have been a little shorter


----------



## swansonj (30 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> I went off and did something else so perhaps the time might have been a little shorter


I was so mortified to have only caught up to page 102 of "Brexit what happens next" that I returned to my computer and did some work instead.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2016)

Had three seperate Error 5** messages
A Error 522, on all three sites, Connection timed out(Host Error), sites showing as working okay though.
A Error 521 & Error 520 on this site only. Host Error showing for all three messages. Site okay.



dave r said:


> Had this tonight, went off about a quarter to ten and back on about quarter past ten


First Error 522 returned at 20:40:09 UTC


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2016)

I got the CloudFlare error message this evening. I'd never seen it before. I just did a System Restore and it went away. It could just be a coincidence though.


----------



## winjim (30 Jun 2016)

522 cloudflare error at about 10 o'clock this evening.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I got the CloudFlare error message this evening. I'd never seen it before. I just did a System Restore and it went away. It could just be a coincidence though.


Problem isn't at your end.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> Problem isn't at your end.


I wish PlusNet had said that after the idiots managed to lose my broadband connection for five days this week. Instead, they tried to blame the three independent computers in my home all deciding to throw a simultaneous hardware/software wobbly at exactly the same moment.
Why employ a moron to write the telephone script for the technical helpline people?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I wish PlusNet had said that after the idiots managed to lose my broadband connection for five days this week. Instead, they tried to blame the three independent computers in my home all deciding to throw a simultaneous hardware/software wobbly at exactly the same moment.
> Why employ a moron to write the telephone script for the technical helpline people?


See first post, giving error message in full.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> Had this tonight, went off about a quarter to ten and back on about quarter past ten


I also had the same lock out at for the first time about the same time tonight. I was surprised to see that there didn't seem to be any immediate comments about it.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I also had the same lock out at for the first time about the same time tonight. I was surprised to see that there didn't seem to be any immediate comments about it.


First message mentioning it was at 22:15, when access was gained again.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jul 2016)

Thanks - same issue with the network at the datacentre. I emailed support and they sorted it pretty quickly. I also posted on our Facebook and Twitter feeds to let you all know, including a status update when it came back online:

https://twitter.com/CycleChat/status/748623953896235008


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2016)

Shaun said:


> Thanks - same issue with the network at the datacentre. I emailed support and they sorted it pretty quickly. *I also posted on our Facebook and Twitter feeds *to let you all know, including a status update when it came back online:
> 
> https://twitter.com/CycleChat/status/748623953896235008


I'm on neither of those!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2016)

Error 520 is showing as an intermittent error. Seldom lasting more than a few minutes.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2016)

Intermittent 521 error being returned, this side of midnight.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2016)

The error message returned earlier today again, OK now obviously.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2016)

I got the error message earlier too.


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2016)

Thanks - another 20 min. or so network outage again this morning around 8'ish. I've taken it up with the host to see what's happening as we've had a few of these in the past month.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2016)

There was a power outage at one of the major UK PoP's (point of presence) in London Docklands, affecting many UK providers traffic (which is still causing disruption now); after some minutes Positive Internet began re-routing traffic across its redundant connectivity and the CC server became available again once this kicked in.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2016)

I must spend too much time here - both outages affected me (not in a weird, sitting in the corner crying way though.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I must spend too much time here - both outages affected me (not in a weird, sitting in the corner crying way though.



And me


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2016)

Two similar 522 Error messages showing since just before 01:00. First states the site is working, the second states that the site is the problem.

In both cases the host is the problem. In the first, the host is in Amsterdam.


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2016)

I hope you've taken screenshots ready to post in the "count to a hundred in pictures" thread...


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2016)

Repeated again tonight, 00:41.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2016)

Repeated on CookingBites, then when on returning here, 00:39 - 00:41 this morning.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Sep 2016)

Happened again this afternoon around 15:00 - 15:30.

GC


----------



## lazybloke (16 Sep 2016)

Been having problems viewing the site on my phone (UK "EE" contract) since last night. Works fine by TalkTalk ADSL. Weird.

Edit: Working fine now


----------

